# Sex Offenders



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

hi i had a question.i was looking at the state police most wanted fugitives and i was a victim of one of the sex offendersthat ia wanted.isnt law enforcement supposed to keep the vicitims informed of escape or anything?please let me know ..thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's not a crime to be a sex offender.

It's only a crime if he fails to register or fails to notify the PD of a change of address or change of work location.

even then it's only a misdemeanor arrestable on probable cause.

I have yet to see anyone serve time for this crime.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

*okay but what i mean is i testified against him when i was 12 and he was put away with a life sentence for kidnapping and rape but when a sex offender does escape from jail are they suposed to notify the victim?thanks*


----------

